# GCCF Champion Medal



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Does amyone have one and if so, a photo of it?

You can apparently request a medal when your cat is made up to Champion or Premier but it costs and so I would like to see what they look like before I order one for Darwin  I have done the old Google search routine with no joy.

Are they engraved with your cats name at all?

If I do get one I have no idea what to do with it...maybe get Darwin a collar and attach his medal as an oversized name tag? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I had one for Aramis years ago, this was when they were free. It has his name engraved with the title that you are claiming for. I think that you should still be able to get hold of a frame like the one in the picture, I got this one from a cat show. I don't know if the medals are still the same as I got this one 11 years ago. I too will be claiming for Babooshka and have decided to get her a medal.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Donskie said:


> I had one for Aramis years ago, this was when they were free. It has his name engraved with the title that you are claiming for. I think that you should still be able to get hold of a frame like the one in the picture, I got this one from a cat show. I don't know if the medals are still the same as I got this one 11 years ago. I too will be claiming for Babooshka and have decided to get her a medal.


Thanks for that Donskie, I appreciate it! 

Well the Premier Certificates havn't changed in all that time so I expect the medals han't either!

I shall get one, being as it's our first ever title (from GCCF).


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Kev ill get a pic done for you and send it on to you, im fairly sure you now have to pay for the medal and now pay an extra fee for the engraving too. But saying that they are still nice to have on display.............Chris.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Chris,

The title claim form mention them- £16 odd but says it is engraved (though with what i have no idea!). Have ordered one anyway


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Proudly display pictures when it arrives


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

The Champion medal I paid for last year was gold in colour, the design hasnt changed. I must admit I forgot I had one and found it rattling at the bottom of my bag.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

BSH said:


> Thanks Chris,
> 
> The title claim form mention them- £16 odd but says it is engraved (though with what i have no idea!). Have ordered one anyway


Hi Kev, they are usually engraved with the cats title eg, Champion or Premier followed by the cats ped name, and on the reverse i believe is the date. And im pretty certain that Champion medals are Gold and Premier medals are Silver......One other matter is im sure the medals are sent out every quarter of the year so if you have just missed one of the dates you may be waiting for some time to recieve it, if you give the GCCF a buzz they will tell you when thenext batch are due out........best wishes..........Chris.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Just an update on the medals issued from the GCCF. There is a NEW medal system for title awards which started for all titles awarded after 1st June 2011.

Details can be found here:

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/newmedal.pdf


----------

